# Salted vs. Unsalted plastic baits



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

I searched in the forums, but couldn't come up with anything specific on this topic.

I actually have 2 questions:
1.) Does a salted lure actually make a difference in improving the hit rate for bass, or is this just a marketing ploy?
2.) Can you make a regular unsalted lure into a salted one (something that is actually close to those sold as salted baits) by adding table salt, rock salt, or sea salt to the package?

Thanks in advance for your comments and opinions.

Dan


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I personally don't think it makes a difference. Some will say differently but I rarely ever fish salted lures. I think that fish attractants such the spray or something along those lines can make a difference but salt doesn't.


----------



## LimaRanger488VS (Jan 16, 2008)

Im curious as to what you mean by salted v. unsalted? I do not think there is a soft plastic made today by the major manufacturers which does not contain some sort of salt. Now there are some where the labels specifically reference it and when you open the package the things are covered in salt. However if you notice that falls off after one trip in the water. The fact is if you have ever accidently gotten any soft plastic too close to your mouth when wetting the line to tie a knot, you know they all have a salt taste. For example you may not thick soft plastics made by Zoom are salted since you cannot see flakes of salt covering the baits. But i guarantee you they are loaded with salt. 

For the most part it does not matter in terms of getting the bass to bite in the first place. It does make a difference however in how long the fish holds onto the bait, in turn giving you more time to set the hook.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I agree with Lima on this one. I always like to have salt or some kind of scent on my baits. My jigs never go in the water without something on them. If the trailer doesnt have salt in it I spray it with Garlic scent. It wont make the fish bite it but it gives you a few seconds longer to set the hook when they take the bait in. As far as salting them yourself I have never tried that, but I use a product called Grab that Venom makes that is a Garlic scent that I soak a lot of my plastics in.


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the responses so far.

I regularly buy 3" and 4" plastic curlytail grubs made by a small independent local retailer. No salt has been added to the mix when they are poured.

I have also bought Berkley, Venom, Strike King, Zoom, etc. baits which all have some added scents and/or salt.

There is a sizeable cost difference between the locally poured baits and the name brand baits. Generic unsalted 3" grubs are 12 for a dollar. Brand name salted baits are 15-20 pcs for $4-6 dollars.

Just wondering if there is enough difference in performance to justify the higher costs.


----------



## LimaRanger488VS (Jan 16, 2008)

Seeing that you are from Toledo and talking about curly tail grubs, I'll give you my little tip for spring walleye in the Maumee. I ALWAYS use Berkley power grubs due to the muddy water. Additionally, I tear of the head of the grub, just a couple rings, prior to putting it on the jighead. I have had more success this way because I feel it allows the fish an additional sense to locate the lure. I also do something similar for bass, just use your nails and rough up the sides of worms and senkos to expses more of the salt.


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Lima -
Thanks for sharing the tip! Yes, I fish the walleye run in the spring. However, I also use some of the same grubs for bass fishing in some of the local lakes/ponds during the summer and fall months. It's the summer and fall fishing in these locations that was the basis for my initial question.
I have used Berkley Powerbait 3" grubs and the generic grubs for walleye during the run, and not noticed much of a difference. I think that color may be more of a factor than the salt/scent (especially for the cold river).
However, with the warmer, fairly still waters of the lakes/ponds and the different species (bass), I'm still undecided if scent/salt does has any effect.
As a clarification, I used curlytail grubs as one example. I also use 4" tubes in silver, white, olive green, and brown. As with the grubs, I can get these with and without scent/salt. The price difference again is significant. Does salt/scent work better for this type of setup due to the slower motion and retrieve?


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

salt also makes a bait sink. if your wanting a plastic bait to float you will want a bait that does not contain salt. anyone that makes hand poured baits for you will usually ask if you want salted or unsalted, choose depending on the application. and this isnt taking into consideration baits that are rolled in salt, this does not effect the baits sink rate.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Fat and salt taste good.


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

In my opinion the "salting process" doesn't really matter. I am actually drifting away from normal salted plastics and i am starting to use berkley gulp. I used to think that slogan "outfishes live bait" was a gimic, but i started to use it and the stuff actually works! I bought the 3"smelt minnows and jigged at the mahoning and landed a few walleyes. I also tipped the gulp waxies (3/4") onto a 1/32oz jig and caught a nice mess of crappies. Also caught some cats drifting the 3"minnows at milton. Try the stuff out if you get a chance, it works really well.


----------



## LimaRanger488VS (Jan 16, 2008)

Gulp is just AWESOME! I mainly smallmouth fish these days on Erie and Detroit River. If you're throwing a drop shot you better have Gulp or another soft plastic loaded with salt. One of the best drop shot baits Ive used this year are the Gulp 4" minnows. Also all the tubes I use are loaded with salt. Some of the brands I like are the ISG dream tube and the tubes at Maumee Tackle that they make. I do not think that its a magic trick that will instantly make you a better fisherman. However it is just one element you can add in your favor while on the water. If it gets you one more fish over a competitor in a tournament in can make or break your day.


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

Gulp actually slowly dissolves as your using it, leaving a scent trail of "blood". If you own a fish tank, throw a piece of gulp into it and see what happens. Last year at Erie i was (of corse) smallmouth fishing. As i was fighting smallmouth, i noticed other bass were comming up to it trying to steal the bait from the previous one. I actually caught one like that too! I was fighting an average smallie, and another bigger one came up to it, attacked at the bait and got hooked making me loose the previous one. I still laugh thinking about it to this day!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

It's a fact, fish can smell better in water than humans can in air.Berkley baits do work better and will outfish other baits on the market due to its scent. Another reason salt is added to plastics is they will last much longer in your tackle box, salt is a preservative. It's hard to find an old UMCO tackle box that doesn't have worm burns in the trays.The night before a day of bass fishing I would always put a couple drops of pure anise in my bag of plastics, it works!!!..........Mark


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

pure anise? whats that? 
This is Doug by the way....


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

If you guy want to get ANY plastics, Mark is the guy to talk to. He has them ALL!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

You can buy pure anise extract in the cooking section of the grocery store.DeLong Lure company was the first to use it on their lures 50-60 years ago. They mix the anise with their plastics before pouring. Ever use a K&E bass Stopper and just catch the daylights out of the fish? They also mix anise into their plastics. Anise will attract any freshwater fish. I use it when making catfish bait and even use it when making salted minnows for perchin........Mark


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

The BPS plastics kit has anise in the whole thing. You can smell it every time you open the box.


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

Do you think anise is more productive than Berkley's ALIVE scent?


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I must be the only person alive who does not do well with gulp. I hate that stuff. Gimme some YUM any day. I do way better on plain powerbait than gulp. Although I do like the Gulp jiggin grubs.... cant find them everywhere though.


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

Have you ever given it much of a chance? I have actually caught walleye bottom fishing on gulp. It is very different because its NOT a soft plastic, it is an actual bio-degradable bait which is fished like soft plastics. I love the stuff! Put it into a fish tank and watch what happens. Fish go nuts over it dude! I use the Waxies for crappie and the 2" curly tail grubs. From my experience using gulp, the slogan "Outfishes Live Bait" isn't just a marketing trend, its a fact. The Alive scent that the new gulp comes in only makes it that much better!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

LimitOut said:


> Do you think anise is more productive than Berkley's ALIVE scent?


Don't know. Never fished them side by side.


----------

